

Ask HN: Buy Google Nexus 5? - az

Would you buy it and which size?<p>Why or why not? If not, what do you suggest?<p>Black or white?<p>Tx!
======
gcb0
wait for the phones around or after xmas. they all will have SD slots.

next year when everyone will be using 1TB SD cards for $15, you will not feel
as bad.

~~~
az
Any ANDROID models in particular that interest you?

Websites/reviews to check out?

I have a SD card that I want to use, need to check its capacity.

------
xrd
I love mine.

~~~
andrejuseu
How long your battery lives? Day? X hours?

